# Dental clinic in Abu dhabi



## timjk1234

hi everyone

I am looking to open small dental clinic in abu dhabi and I need suggestions on location.
what do you guys recommend?
Not inside abu dhabi city but in suburbs like Khalifa city,mohammed bin zayed,khaldiya etc.
Please help me out.
Thank you :clap2:


----------



## Warold

khaldiya is Abu Dhabi City...


----------



## Frtiz

I'd be happy to see one in Khalifa City A.


----------



## ahmad_quran

I would say Khalifa city would be a good place some where close to either the market area, Ettihad plaza or the SEHA complex


----------



## Vacanegro

How about a mall ? I have been looking for clinics and they are hard to find and many really suck, at least by western standards. The Mall would offer easy parking and an pleasant environment - of course they would have to permit clinics but most permit salons.


----------

